# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Remove Steroids Completely From Your Body! **Proven Lab Tests!**

## system admin

www.SteroidCleanse.com has a product that will REMOVE STEROIDS from your body in just 5 days! This is a total body cleanse designed to remove harmfull steroid toxins from your body without using chemicals or masking agents.

Steroid Cleanse is an all natural and proven product. Whether you have been using steroids for a long period of time and have decided that having these drugs in your body is no longer wanted, or you are a first timer and you realized that you dont want to go down this road... you NEED this product. 


Steroid.com knows the dangers in steroid use and we want to keep you educated with any new information that surrounds it. This product is ground breaking and can help you to remove the steroids in 5 days instead of waiting for you body to cleanse them which can take up to 18 MONTHS or LONGER! The longer these drugs are in your body, the more harm they can potentially do.

Here is a link that will take you to some lab tests that have been done to test the "Steroid Cleanse". It appears that most steroids can be cleansed.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=202846


We do not have enough information to say that this "Steroid Cleanse" will remove:

Deca -Durabolin 
Equipoise 
or LONG Ester Trenbolone 

Please use this thread to give any feed back, additional information, or any questions that you may have. We will try to find them for you and keep you up to speed with anything new.


Stay Safe and Educated,

Bc

***DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT TO PURPOSELY BEAT RANDOM OR MANDATORY DRUG TESTING FOR SPORTS OR WORK***

----------


## inspector_injector

Great

----------


## pyschomab

damn it doesn't remove deca ! aw shucks! ive taken test cyp and deca !  :What?:

----------


## mark956101957

????

----------


## TheNextBigThing

Will it remove other drugs such as l-dex, a-dex, clomid, and nolva?

----------


## system admin

yes... it will remove just about everything in your system

bc

----------


## Latimus

Will you mail to Canada..whats in it?

----------


## system admin

We do mail to Canada. The ingrediants are all natural.

bc

----------


## TheOak*

So what you are saying, is after a long cycle 10+weeks there is no need for PCT protocol. We can just take steroidcleanse for 5 days and the body will return back to normal function?

----------


## system admin

NO.. We have ZERO proof of this at this time. We are doing more research

bc

----------


## BooCooo

why not deca ?

----------


## TheOak*

> NO.. We have ZERO proof of this at this time. We are doing more research
> 
> bc


You have no proof of this yet the site is making claims that 

"Furthermore, our Steroid Cleanse can help return your body back to normal state after an extended period of use! Do your body a favor and detoxify with Steroid Cleanse!"

?????????????

Was any blood work done at all?

----------


## LL08

Has you done any tests on boldenone ? would be v. interested...

LL08

----------


## system admin

Yes... boldenone is hit and miss. We can NOT conclude that it is effective at this time in removing it.

Deca , Tren Enanthate , and EQ are the only drugs giving us any problems at this time.

Bc

----------


## LL08

Does it reduce the time it takes to get EQ from the system or reduce the metabolites in concentration in any capacity? Would it likely (if run repeatedly) get rid of boldenone ? to test unpositive say over a 2 month period instead of 5month...Have you got any info on how long it tests pos for ?

----------


## system admin

I do not have sufficiant evidance. I have removed it from a subject with 3 five day cleanses, but I do not have enough to say "it works"

I think i may though.. but i am not going to give any word until i know.

bc

----------


## BooCooo

so there is a chance that its does take out deca and eq?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

the first thing i thought when i saw the ad for this stuff was "i bet it cant knock out deca ."

But who cares. if it can knock out everything else, thats pretty cool. It might even be a nice thing to run even if you arent on anything, just as a nice detox. Along with some niacin. 

I wonder if this stuff could help in between cycles of ECA stacks so that your sytem is more fresh when you hit it again with it. I may try it.

----------


## system admin

We are looking into that as well  :Wink: 

bc

----------


## BIGB

i don't believe it will clean your system out in 5 days how could that ever be possible. in my opinion it's a money grab here one day gone another.

----------


## Latimus

You guys do mail to Canada now...while back you didnt...does that go for Supplements like protien as well....please say yes

----------


## system admin

> i don't believe it will clean your system out in 5 days how could that ever be possible. in my opinion it's a money grab here one day gone another.


How could using a computer and little wires and chips are transering data all over the world? That CANT be possible. 

Look at the lab results.

bc

----------


## Latimus

that was pretty funny..now answer my question..lol

----------


## system admin

Steroid Cleanse does ship to Canada, but the supplements do not.

You can call the toll free number on the site to order over the phone.

Bc

----------


## BIGB

lab results in a test tube

----------


## Big M

Do you ship to sweden?

----------


## system admin

We do ship to Sweden

Bc

----------


## noneyours

OK, I see that this product can eliminate a drug for your system, but alot of times the IOC tests dont test for the drug itself, they test for proof through its interactions and stuff like that. My question is this: Will I pass any IOC drug test after using this product (except for deca , EQ, and long ester tren )? Again, im not asking if it will remove these drugs from your system, I am asking if you will pass any IOC (or any other governing body for sports for that matter) drug test.

----------


## system admin

What do you mean when you say "proof through its interaction and stuff like that"?

Bc

----------


## ODC0717

Hey, I gotta question...Is it unable to remove the undecanoate ester of boldenone ? Or is it unable to remove the steroid completley regarless of ester? I was thinking of running some bold. cyp and was curious if it would work with the cyp ester. Besides that, my hat's off to you, sir, for this awesome product!

----------


## system admin

It is able to actually remove most steroids and I think (we have no proof yet) that it will remove boldenone cypionate . We have proof of removing Test. Cypionate and we have removed Boldenone Undecanoate, but we do not have the proof of that due to the lab figuring out what we were doing and they wouldnt give us the tests back...  :Frown: 

Bc

----------


## noneyours

"It must be noted that, at the time, this stuff was mostly undetectable, and that was certainly a sought after trait by the East Germans, who were looking to circumvent the drug testing procedures of the IOC. Now, of course, OT is detectable, as once its administered to man, three major metabolites are formed: 6 beta-hydroxy-turinabol , 6 beta, 12-dihydroxy-turinabol, and 6 beta, 16-dihydroxy-turinabol (5)(8)(9).All of those metabolites are now detectable by drug screeners. In much smaller quantities at least another three metabolites are excreted, one of which could be identified as 17 epi-turinabol (5), and is easily detected by modern drug tests... No measurable amounts of OT itself is detected in any of the urine samples investigated in sports doping procedures, but the presence of the metabolites is enough to warrant a positive result, and a failed test."

this was taken from the profile for oral turinabol.

----------


## system admin

I called the IOC and talked to them about their Testosterone ratio's. In my own personal test.. I went from a 23 T/E ration down to a 4 (which is on the line of having 3 more re-tests. I was informed that many people have naturally high levels, some as high as 20+ and that all they do is test 3 more times. The cleanse took me down to 4 so I am in the normal range.

----------


## noneyours

I wasnt asking about t/e ratios, i was asking if it will get rid of all the other stuff listed in that exerpt i copied and pasted.

----------


## system admin

We had a conventional test done that tests for the presence of a particular drug. 

*we knew what drugs were present and then after we cleansed we had the same drugs looked for. 

bc

----------


## noneyours

So, I wont pass an IOC test if i take tbol then use steroid cleanse,right?

----------


## system admin

I am not saying that at all... BUT... we do not have definitive answers.

----------


## noneyours

well, i mean, are you 90% sure i would pass, 10% sure i would pass...

----------


## system admin

I have no basis to put a percentage on. We are cleansing the drugs and tested them as most people get tested for conventional drug testing. I have no idea if it will remove motabolites.

Bc

----------


## 400mtrackstar

Well would it speed up the clearing of the metabolites?

----------


## system admin

That is what it has shown in the tests we conducted. We had a test subject who was using eq and took the cleanse. After the five days, he still failed the test... BUT 1 month later, he got tested again and the EQ was not there. It appears that It did not cleanse it immediatley, but it did speed up the natural process by almost a year.

Bc

----------


## powerliftmike

Thanks for the continued work system admin. I am sure you will have more good lab work up soon. I would be interested to know if halo can be removed in 5 days.

----------


## powerliftmike

> So what you are saying, is after a long cycle 10+weeks there is no need for PCT protocol. We can just take steroidcleanse for 5 days and the body will return back to normal function?


I certainly expect no. Let's assume steroid cleanse magically removed all drugs and their metabolites...your body would still be out of hormonal balance and the HPTA would still be suppressed.

----------


## system admin

We are not even trying to research right now on the PCT issues. We will keep you all updated.

bc

----------


## mustanggt23

i have read it takes 3 months for TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE to get out of the system. will this show up on a drug test that tests for the basic, thc, pcp, cocaine, etc? will steoidcleanse take care of this so it doesnt show up on the test?

----------


## powerliftmike

> i have read it takes 3 months for TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE to get out of the system. will this show up on a drug test that tests for the basic, thc, pcp, cocaine, etc? will steoidcleanse take care of this so it doesnt show up on the test?


It sounds like you are talking about a pre-employment drug screen. Those are not tested for AASs, just common recreational drugs. And yes, Steroid Cleanse will remove all the metabolites from test cyp in 5 days time.

----------


## BamBamFB

Will it romove anadrol 50?

----------


## mustanggt23

> It sounds like you are talking about a pre-employment drug screen. Those are not tested for AASs, just common recreational drugs. And yes, Steroid Cleanse will remove all the metabolites from test cyp in 5 days time.


steroid cleanse cleans it out. how does it work though? whats in it that steroids cleanse that cleans out of the system so quick?

----------


## Smart-tony

So how much does this cost.

----------


## system admin

www.steroidcleanse.com

----------


## sp9

Interesting discussion, glad I am not tested. I mean it's like HIV, they don't test for it, they test for the anti-bodies. 

Metobolites, etc. are key I would think. I mean when someone does a typical test for steroids what do they test for, the drug itself or the presence of something else or both?

----------


## cfballer05

If two people were to split this cleanser, would it partially work? or maybe work slower, but still work?

----------


## system admin

bump!  :Smilie:

----------


## bermich

> That is what it has shown in the tests we conducted. We had a test subject who was using eq and took the cleanse. After the five days, he still failed the test... BUT 1 month later, he got tested again and the EQ was not there. It appears that It did not cleanse it immediatley, but it did speed up the natural process by almost a year.
> 
> Bc



So shouldnt you claim 30 days rather than 5?

----------


## binjo24

will it remove susta

----------


## MUSCLEMAD

Im getting tested next week, regular urine test, Im on my 5th week cycle of winny & EQ what are the chances of me passing the test??

Please help with some advise!

----------


## demon666

what about
marijuana?

----------


## system admin

thats easy. It will remove it no problem

----------


## system admin

winny is easy.. EQ.. your out of luck.

This will clear sustanon 250 EASY

bc

----------


## geoff2000

when you order steroid cleanse do you only receive one course or how many?

----------


## system admin

you recieve one 5 day cleanse which includes Two bottles... Phase I and Phase II (one liquid and one tablet)

Bc

----------


## bball_playa

what about var? and will it help clear out tbol to?

----------


## stew piddasel

would it speed up the process of deca that i did 7 months ago? if i took the steroid cleanse now do you think it would be out of system in a couple months?i only took 50 mg a week.

----------


## Venom Sting

if trenbolone acetate of only 5 ml was used, how long does it takes to clear? will your product clense it, not asking for 5 days , if it takes 2 weeks, it is good enough, do you ship to singapore

----------


## Venom Sting

Hi 
nned to know if only 5 ml of tren acetate was used, how long will it stays in the sytem? will it clear within 2 weeks if i use the product? do you ship to singapore ?

----------


## aces11

I am also interested in the deca question. Would it speed the detection time up from 18 months?

----------


## mr.klean

I was wondering if it will clean prohormones from ones system ? 

More specifically, these items:



HEMAGUNO 2α,3α-epithio-17α- methyletioallocholanol

OXYGUNO 4-chloro-17α-methyl-etioallochol-4-ene-17β-ol-3,11-dione


Will the 5 day test COMPLETELY clean the system or will could there be a possible "flare up" ??

Will a 5-panel or 8-panel test come out clean ?? 

Thanks in advance.  :7up:

----------


## slate20

Will it remove prohormones like Phera Plex?

----------


## ftony

Has there been any studies on quicker recovery times (pct) after a cleanse??or have any of you guys tryed it and feel it works??

----------


## naturalgear

Looking at using the Steroidcleanse!

Questions just to clarify,

Will the cleanse clear the following after 5 days?

Dbol 
Prop
Nolvadex 
Clomid
Ephedrine

And also would a drug test pick up the use of a cleanse?

Cheers
NG

----------


## CHEVYMAN646

are the tests shown on the site urine tests or blood tests ? can anyone say if a blood test would come out clean after the cleanse? is there a difference in the two testing methods? (other than the obvious- ones red and one is yellow.)

----------


## Baron

So normally it takes 18 months for deca to clear??wow. So how many months would it take with the cleanser?

----------


## shifty_git

Reading the protocol of the course and it is in 2 phases...

yet on the advert is says 'phase 1'

do you no longer carry the 2nd phase, or is it included?

thanks.

----------


## solar06

any updates on this product? sounds great i will prob order it in the future

----------


## thefitnesswoman

> The ingrediants are all natural.
> 
> bc


all natural... It wont work... well in my opinion anything thats all natural never works! but for the people who try it post your results!!!!!

----------


## dash0059

does this clean your body from blood tests too or just piss tests?

----------


## noneyours

it was stated a while back that it will remove tren ace. Has this been confirmed or denied?

----------


## Jackblack20

this thread has been out for a few years now...yet i don't see any results posted from anyone who has had any success with this...can anyone give there experience?

----------


## BRABUS

Not realy interested in using this for passing a test, more so to have a full detox after competitions etc and coincide with PCT. Is this the stuff for that, ie does it assist in improving negative bloodwork/liver values??

Do you post to the UK and whats the cost of this product if you can mention that here?

----------


## USMCGRUNT

Any poster reviews on this product? Sounds great, but who tried it? And did it work?

----------


## floridaboy07

does this drop any weight in your body, what are the outcomes after you use this cleanse?

----------


## floridaboy07

?????

----------


## floridaboy07

Anyone Know If This Cleanse Drops Any Type Of Weight Or Water Weight From Your Body

----------


## Big

This clears the trace amounts of steroids from your system, that's about it.

----------


## CHEVYMAN646

any recent updates or people who have tried the cleanse and been tested? i'm thinking of giving it a go but have seen mixed results on here.

----------


## eckstg

> You have no proof of this yet the site is making claims that 
> 
> "Furthermore, our Steroid Cleanse can help return your body back to normal state after an extended period of use! Do your body a favor and detoxify with Steroid Cleanse!"
> 
> ?????????????
> 
> Was any blood work done at all?


Figured after i read this and seen this #9 response never got a response to this question about how well this product really is as opposed to false claims they say to help convince people to buying it!

----------


## shahzaib yusuf zai

howz uv been @ there iv been searching bout the tit bits of steroids use but im still just a bit confused about the usage of roids could u teme that is that info is correct that that roids can be cleansed in just 5 days?

and kindly guid me about the diet in the peroid of roid training 
iv been excersing for 5 years but dint get that sort of a result that i want 
now friends n my instructor offeres me for the training of roids...
kindly telme
ill wait for ur reply ...
tc
Shahzaib Yusuf Zai...

----------


## xero01160116

why doesnt it take out deca ????if i have done 1ml deca 300 in a week...how long does it take to get out of my system????i have a state drug test in 5 months!!! do they test for steroids ??will this help??? and if i repeat treatments...will it lower results each time???

----------


## UNIVET

i think u should do the same


uni

----------


## athlete20

> This clears the trace amounts of steroids from your system, that's about it.


So, would it help passing an NCAA drug test?

----------


## aadj227

Does steriod cleanse remove Kenalog?

----------


## PK-V

I lol'd

I was gonna post something on the topic @ hand but it would just get me banned!

 :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jessicalange

But who cares. if it can knock out everything else, thats pretty cool. It might even be a nice thing to run even if you arent on anything, just as a nice detox. Along with some niacin.

Personal Injury Lawyer Temecula

----------


## TTFU

> any recent updates or people who have tried the cleanse and been tested? i'm thinking of giving it a go but have seen mixed results on here.





> This clears the trace amounts of steroids from your system, that's about it.


BUMP. For this.

Any updates? Does it work?

----------


## Numb uK

Wow this seems rather amazing, I'm curious as to when they will be able to remove any steroid you need removing from your system.

----------


## FuzzyPeaches o.O

Unless u r an athlete I would not even worry about it. Steroid testing is rather exspensive..

----------

